# Splitting the family (e.g., sending a kid away to college)



## Tacitus (Dec 30, 2012)

So, my oldest has earned the right to go to university...more than a couple hours away by car.

I thought about packing a bare-bones Get Home Bag...maybe just a few outdoors supplies...starting with a hiker water filter. But, obviously, I can't pack everything that would be needed. College dorm rooms are tiny...and not too private...and it is a long walk home.

And if the SHTF, I would have my hands full with my younger kids at home. As a general rule, any of my kids who go off to college are pretty much going to have to handle themselves if the SHTF.

I guess there are two possibilities:
If society is breaking down, but transportation is still possible, then hunker down, I'm coming to get you no matter what.
If, however, it is an EMP-like disaster without any communication or transportation, then I will likely have to protect the younger kids at home, and you are on your own. You make the call as to whether you stay in place or make the long trek home.

I think my preps are going to be more informational than physical, because the bottom line is my kid will never be able to be physically prepared for an EMP. So, my advice will be:

Know the warning signs...when to get scarce...when to seek out supplies.
Know the hierarchy of needs, and stay focused on (a) threats to those needs, and (b) means of supplying those needs.
Focus on developing a group of _trustworthy_ friends...generally _competent_ friends would be nice bonus.
Know some friends from home. If you need to strike out for home, you want to do it _in a group_. Secure a bicycle.
Know your places of refuge--the dorm could be insecure. Find a solid niche in the local community. Earn your keep; make yourself useful...
Consider the local church. Volunteering at the local church may be better than striking out for home.
Maybe take an ROTC class to get to know some of those students, since they _may_ be more reliable and have better resources in a stressful situation.


Training the kids is hard for me. I like to take all the worry and preparedness upon myself, and preserve their happy innocence.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

Most disasters that we talk about (with the exception of natural disasters) will have some sort of warning signs before hand. If everyone pays close attention you should have the time you need to get all your kiddos together with you.

That being said a basic BOB to have would be a good idea. If it's discovered your child can always tell dorm mates that they enjoy camping.


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum. Please forgive typos.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm right there with you. I've got one daughter, SIL, & grandbaby 40 minutes away & another daughter, SIL, & grandbaby who will move 4 hours away for a year for the 2016-2017 school year to finish her degree. I don't like my babies leaving the nest!!!  That's why we have the 2.5 ton truck, we're going after them.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

120 miles away..he should have a bike (extra tubes) BOB with 5 days worth of water and food, tent sleeping bag, and some type of protection as a knife or gun..


----------



## Tacitus (Dec 30, 2012)

RevWC said:


> 120 miles away..he should have a bike (extra tubes) BOB with 5 days worth of water and food, tent sleeping bag, and some type of protection as a knife or gun..


All of that would be ideal. But, of course, difficult if living on campus (in a weapon free area) in a very small room.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Tacitus said:


> All of that would be ideal. But, of course, difficult if living on campus (in a weapon free area) in a very small room.


How about a full tank of gas!


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Tacitus said:


> All of that would be ideal. But, of course, difficult if living on campus (in a weapon free area) in a very small room.


as far as those "weapon free zones" go... the safe weapons are the ones they do NOT see, and the safEST weapons are the ones they do NOT HEAR!

once something evil goes bump in the night, F#@K them and their "come rob/rape/kill me weapon free zone" signs, they can give me a ticket, I'll dutifully show up in court. I like that better than being tortured and murdered.


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

Tacitus said:


> So, my oldest has earned the right to go to university...more than a couple hours away by car.
> 
> I thought about packing a bare-bones Get Home Bag...maybe just a few outdoors supplies...starting with a hiker water filter. But, obviously, I can't pack everything that would be needed. College dorm rooms are tiny...and not too private...and it is a long walk home.
> 
> ...


I too am in the same boat. I could have written this post myself but it wouldn't have come out as elegant.

My oldest leaves and she will be 600 miles away and have to trek thru Chicago, Gary Indiana and a few other nasty spots to make it home. Getting there no matter how long traffic works is going to be, well...impossible.

My thoughts currently are too make sure she is packed, knows a few things and hunker down with friends until I can get there. Walking that far would take weeks and be very dangerous.

She is a capable kid but I get sick thinking about what do we do if this happens while she's away. (depressed thinking and typing this)

After I sent this I came back to say, a real plan needs to be put in place and _WE_ need to start doing that tomorrow.

Great thread Tacitus, at least for us here.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

I too feel for you, my daughter works out of town at nuke plants about 6 months a year. Scary. We live in PA she is mostly in IL. Hard for her to have a gun, can't take it in the plant and can't leave it in her hotel room. The only nice thing, she works with mostly men who also are far from home. Hopefully they will want to get home as much as she will.

I always tell her to keep gas tank full. If anything is happening, get to the gas station and buy as many gas cans and fill them as you can. If you have to walk, steal a bike. She does carry a bob every where she goes. And I pray a lot.


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

The decision on whether you go or he comes to you should be made in advance in case of communication breakdowns. (If communications are working the first step is to communicate.) I recommend he comes to you. He is young, strong, and it is a one way trip. If he is going to have a car, you can lock the GHB in the trunk. He'll need to maintain a full tank of gas. He should avoid traffic violations en route. Put an empty 2 gallon gas can in the trunk with the GHB in case he runs out of gas despite the admonition to keep the tank full.

If he isn't going to have a car then I suggest a bicycle. If the campus is of any size it will be a handy thing to have anyhow. He should keep a pump, some basic tools, etc. for the bike. The GHB would preferably be a set of panniers that he can keep in his closet with some energy bars, Gatorade, bike tools, bike helmet. Another alternative would be a small pack bungeed to a rack. The bike should have a couple mounts for water bottles. Assuming no road blocks and decent road conditions, he can make the trip in one or two days if he is in good shape.

Time should be spent studying maps in advance. He isn't going to ride a bicycle on an interstate, so he should figure out the route and then store the maps in the GHB.

I do not recommend violating the school's weapons policy. That could lead to an arrest in a non-emergency, and he doesn't need an adult arrest record. If you feel a weapon is vital, and it is otherwise legal off campus, some off campus storage may be an option. Ask if the school has a rifle team and if they do, find out what they do for storage.

One final thought. He probably has a few classmates who are going to the same college, or perhaps there are students from another nearby high school going to the same college. If you can meet a few parents and he can get to know a few of these students, they can car pool for weekends home, etc. and you'll have a transportation network in place even if you never mention prepping.


----------



## preppingsu (Aug 7, 2010)

How about finding a storage place nearby (here in the UK we have the Big Yellow Storage Company). Hire a small unit and keep in there the necessary equipment they need to stay in pace or get home. That way they don't need to store it all in a small dorm room or explain anything to their peers.

This was something that worried me (although the UK is a smaller country) but eldest son decided not to go to University ,is working full time AND still living at home! All good.


----------



## besign (Aug 9, 2014)

what, 100 miles? that's just half a day on a bicycle, if he can use the roads, or a few days, off road, with a mountain bike (on most terrain).


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

besign said:


> what, 100 miles? that's just half a day on a bicycle, if he can use the roads, or a few days, off road, with a mountain bike (on most terrain).


Lol... have you ever ridden a bike that far? Do you know what it takes to do it?

100 miles is fairly close to a single stage of the tour de france. Each stage takes more than half a day and those are the best cyclists in the world.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

besign said:


> what, 100 miles? that's just half a day on a bicycle, if he can use the roads, or a few days, off road, with a mountain bike (on most terrain).


Try again! And try this yourself and then come back and tell us your experience.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

labotomi said:


> Lol... have you ever ridden a bike that far? Do you know what it takes to do it?
> 
> 100 miles is fairly close to a single stage of the tour de france. Each stage takes more than half a day and those are the best cyclists in the world.


When I was a kid I could bike ride all day at 15 mph. Somebody young and in good physical condition should be able to bike ride 100 miles in one day. Especially if their life depended on it.

The Tour de France is a race. Lance Armstrong averaged 25 mph on his fastest Tour de France. Being able to run a 4 minute mile has nothing to do with being able to walk 20 miles in one day.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

http://www.exploratorium.edu/cycling/humanpower1.html

"It takes less energy to bicycle one mile than it takes to walk a mile. In fact, a bicycle can be up to 5 times more efficient than walking. "

http://www.dailymile.com/forums/beg.../4962-what-is-considered-a-good-cycling-speed

"what is considered a good cycling speed?"

"Beginners 13-15 
Decent riders: 15-17 
Better: 18-19 
pretty good 19-20 
Lower cat 3-4 Racers 20-22 
upper cat 1-2 racers 22-25 
winners 25+"

So yes, 100 miles in one day doesn't sound impossible for an average college-age person in average physical condition.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

I'd say if the college age kid can't do okay on a bicycle he should start riding for exercise now. However, if he is in decent shape for a kid his age, then riding 120 miles or so on a bicycle is definitely doable. How quickly will depend on terrain, weather, etc.

I suggested earlier getting to know some other families in the area with kids going to the same college. There are bound to be a few. Riding as a group would add to their safety along the way.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I rode bikes well into my 40's. I kept a full size folding bike in the trunk of my car and after work I would go to the local park and ride around the path twice making it 14 miles in 45 mins. When I was in my teens I rode close to a hundred miles in one day, several times.

I still have the same folding bike and still take it out for a few miles on occasion.

Can a college kid ride a hundred miles in one day? Absolutely yes!


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

BillS said:


> When I was a kid I could bike ride all day at 15 mph. Somebody young and in good physical condition should be able to bike ride 100 miles in one day. Especially if their life depended on it.
> 
> The Tour de France is a race. Lance Armstrong averaged 25 mph on his fastest Tour de France. Being able to run a 4 minute mile has nothing to do with being able to walk 20 miles in one day.


He said HALF A DAY. . Big difference in a whole day and half a day.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

BillS said:


> So yes, 100 miles in one day doesn't sound impossible for an average college-age person in average physical condition.


see above post


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

labotomi said:


> He said HALF A DAY. . Big difference in a whole day and half a day.


Half a day is 12 hours. That's 10 miles per hour. Depending on the terrain, why not?

The point however is whether this makes sense at all. I think a group of college age kids on bicycles with light packs, riding over flat or slightly rolling terrain, could definitely make their way home during the early stage of a disaster. Whether it takes them 8 hours, 12 hours, or 2 days is unimportant.

At my age and condition, which is not good, I could probably cover it in a few days. My son who is in top shape could do it in about 6 hours.

I would say in a disaster that disabled motorized transport, this makes sense. Since anything other than an EMP is unlikely to disable motorized transport, pile a group of carpooling kids in a van and go. Done in a few hours. Just keep the tank filled.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Tacitus said:


> ... Training the kids is hard for me. I like to take all the worry and preparedness upon myself, and preserve their happy innocence.


As parents we can do what makes us feel good _*or*_ what is best for our children.

A 18 year old. Do we still dress them, change their underwear after BM or when wet? Hold their hands to balance them as they walk across the room and tie their shoes?

Was it easy to breast feed them?

Was it easy to potty train them?

Was it easy to watch them go to their first day of school?

Was it easy to teach them to clean their room (OK I may have gone too far on this one)?

Was it easy the first time they drove the car alone?

IMHO good parents raise their children to become.........sufficient, responsible adults. Ain't easy but that's what's best for the young adult. If Mommy & Daddy go the easy feel good route then how is the young adult to cope when mommy & daddy are no longer alive?

A 18 year old living several hours away from home should have already been taught skills to be a sufficient, responsible adults. Parents butt out with your opinions unless asked and pray for them every night before bed and grow a few more gray hairs.

Our Daughter and her husband presently living in the middle east. Son and his wife on the west coast. The odds of them making it home during a SHTF are slim to none. We spend a lot of time on our knees and growing gray


----------

